# Ice Cream Building Set Ups!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tell us your set up that you are using, give us the following info to get an idea!

Computer specs (CPU, RAM, HardDrive)

I have yet to build it on:

i7 2600k, 16Gb DDR3, 60GB SSD 500w/r

Let it out!


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm lame....

Phenom II x2 555BE, 8GB Ram, 500 and 750 SATA.

But, if I can come up with $950, I can get the following shipped to me:
ASRock ZA68 Fatal1ty Pro Gen 3 motherboard, the new Intel 2700K, 16GBs of G.Skill Ripjaw X 1600MHz, and two HIS IceQ HD6870s configured in Crossfire X, also a Vertex 3 240GB SSD with Win 7 Pro, and the Enermax Max Revo 1350W PSU.
(Thats a $2000 system for less than half)

Time to start selling some stuff.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

ASUS P6X58D-E​
Intel Core i7-930​
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6G​
Intel XM-25 80GB SSD (OS)​
2 WD 640GB Sata III Raid 0​


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

CPU - i7 [email protected]
RAM - 8GB DDR3
android HDD - 500GB hdd for this. lol
Misc drives - 2TB+ of other drives.
Mobo - GA-x58-USB3
Vid card - HD6970 2GB
Sound card - Titanium HD
PSU - Mushkin X800-AP
case - Lian-Li PC-A71F

running in VM lmao


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

i5 4GB laptop champing through it.

See you fellas in 2012.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Pentium II 433 Mhz, 192 MB DRAM, 8GB and 4GB IDE drives. Oh, and a super-fast 5X DVD-ROM drive. Booyah.


----------



## show-p1984 (Sep 18, 2011)

Phenom II X6 1090T @4GHZ
32GB DDR3 1666
Raid 6 (8x 1TB HDD's)

ICS was built short to 2hours. (1hour and 49 minutes)

Edit: My ram usage hit 100% and 77MB were swapped








Ofc a full build with debug info


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

i7 2.0Ghz, 8GB DDR3, 500GB HDD (or in reality the 150 I gave to Ubuntu).
Synced for me in ~30 minutes or less.. But it won't build for the life of me.


----------



## JassyCliq (Jun 6, 2011)

AMD Sempron, 1.5GB DDR, 250GB HDD

Yeah, saving up for an i5 2500k lol Theres a barebones kit I have in mind







I'll tell you how it goes... just give me a couple of years


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Dual Pentium Pros @ 150 Mhz
16 MB EDO RAM
540 MB SCSI HDD
1,200 bit/s by CompuServe


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Dual Pentium Pros @ 150 Mhz
> 16 MB EDO RAM
> 540 MB SCSI HDD
> 1,200 bit/s by CompuServe


Hey, hey, no stealing my trend! Go start your own thing! Get off my lawn!


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

show-p1984 said:


> Phenom II X6 1090T @4GHZ
> 32GB DDR3 1666
> Raid 6 (8x 1TB HDD's)
> 
> ...


i love my X6, though it only has 8GB DDR3, and a total of 1.6TB across 2 drives, there's nothing I can throw at it that ever puts strain on it.

also....

i486 @ 66MHz 16MB RAM 
500MB ATA 33
blazing fast 14.4k powered by Prodigy!


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Hey, hey, no stealing my trend! Go start your own thing! Get off my lawn!


I was hipster before you were


----------



## slayher (Jun 12, 2011)

i7 2600QM 16GB ram, and regular old spindles.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Not yet but once I learn myself how, I'm gonna use my work workstation: 2xE5620 (2.4GHz quads) w/16GB RAM and RAID1 10k SATA drives


----------



## monstar (Nov 15, 2011)

AMD FX-8150 with limited edition AMD Liquid cooling kit
Asus Croshair V Forumla Thunderbolt
16gb Corsair Vengence 2100Mhz
Crucial 512gb SSD (triple boot os)


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Packard Bell 
80286 @ 25mhz oc to 33mhz
654kb upper side memory
50 mb hard drive
5 1/4 floppy and 3 1/2 floppy

It's a monster... And my first pc ever


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

neowiz73 said:


> Packard Bell
> 80286 @ 25mhz oc to 33mhz
> 654kb upper side memory
> 50 mb hard drive
> ...


That is a beast. You got her flying at 33. Go you.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Packard Bell
> 80286 @ 25mhz oc to 33mhz
> 654kb upper side memory
> 50 mb hard drive
> ...


MY LAWN. WHY MUST YOU TRAMPLE MY LAWN?!


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

AMD Athlon II 650 Quad-core 3.2Ghz
8 GB RAM
1TB HDD

I Have yet to get a successful compile though GRRR


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Core i5-2500K @ 4.2Ghz
16GB (4x4) DDR3-1600 cas 7-8-7-24
250GB sata3 w/16MB cache

Still trying to get it built :|


----------



## Kwes1020 (Jun 24, 2011)

Phenom II x6 1090t stock clocks
8gb ram
Biostar 880g board
1tb hdd set half and half for dualboot
Raidmax skyline case
500w orion psu lol

took a little over 2 hours to build ics. Temps never broke 39c, and for some reason ram never went over 5gb. I was suprised.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

skinnyguy said:


> I'm lame....
> 
> Phenom II x2 555BE, 8GB Ram, 500 and 750 SATA.
> 
> ...


Is this a barebones kit?


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I may as well be using my 1200 Watt microwave, it couldn't be any less successful than my attempts on my PC have been. Is AOSP from source that much different than building CM7 setup wise?


----------

